
Banksy's true identity revealed in major gaffe - jaboutboul
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/3862181/goldie-accidentally-reveals-banksys-true-identity-in-major-gaffe/amp/
======
chiefalchemist
Well, I guess this confirms it. This had been the speculation. In fact, there
was an article a year or so ago that correlated Massive Attack shows to Banksy
"installations."

